# Working on a collage



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

My mom convinced me to get a set of 4 canvases today while we were out at the store and told me to paint our pets! I already have a large-ish painting of one of our dogs, so these four will be of my two bettas, my leopard gecko, and our new puppy. 

Here's what I've got so far! This is Poseidon. He's not quite finished yet, but coming along nicely! I messed up the background a little bit and I'm not as happy with it now as I was before I messed up, but I'm hoping it won't be as noticeable once Popo is finished.  Next up is Amphitrite, my female CT.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
what don't you like about the back ground,i think it's nice.


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

willow said:


> hi
> what don't you like about the back ground,i think it's nice.


Thanks! Originally, it had been all green, but I used watercolor paints and accidentally got some water one part, messed it up, and attempted to use blue to pretty it up and it didn't quite work as I had envisioned. I liked it better when it was all green


----------

